# Anti bark? Anti whine collar please



## Daisydays (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

One of my English setters whines constantly whenever in the car, have tried everything as it can drive you nuts!
I know why she does it ,as she is saying
'Are we there yet ?' 

Was wondering about the anti bark collars and a vibrating one looked interesting but I don't think that whining would set it off.
The sonic ones wouldn't be fair on my other dogs.
Any suggestions?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, the anti bark collar (in my opintion) isn't that great. We tried it on Dixie, it went off whenever she moved, and didn't go off when she whined.

I would try getting a remote collar spray (we did) and try with that, then you have control of when it beeps or sprays at her.
Does she whine because she is nervouse? My aunties dog can't travel unles she is covered and can't see where they are going!

x


----------



## doglover1127 (Jan 8, 2009)

Make sure you get a bark collar that activates using both vibration and the sound of your dog's bark. That way the other dogs are not affected. A dog training collar may also be a good option since you can activate it when needed.


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, My friend attaches a long lead that reaches from her boot to the drivers seat then just checks him if he whines otherwise it turns into a full blown yodle!


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

I would love to get a decent anti bark collar.
Crumpet will bark at anything and when she isn't barking she's constantly whining - it really gets to me sometimes


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone i know has 3 collies one of them barks constantly and have neigbours complaining to the council/ enviromental people they have had a letter saying they advice a anti bark collar they have used one of those sprays i think its citronella that dogs dont like, and its been a real success, the last time i spoke to them they said there was hardly any used out of the bottle this was after only 2 days of using it, they were then concerned that it wasnt working as the liquid wasnt been used up so he sat up a voice tape and sure enough she wasnt barking. RESULT!!!!!!


----------

